# Walter Grey-a update



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You are their champion, always.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Glad to hear Walter is back on track. You take such good care of your animals.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Glad to hear Walter is doing better?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is wonderful news. Poor lad, to have suffered so much, but it must be lovely to see his true personality re-emerging.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad you were able to get the situation stabilized. It's so much more difficult in multi animal households when the animals have different dietday restrictions.


----------

